#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Убийство чужими руками и кармические связи.

## Neroli

Как действует карма, когда, скажем, военачальник приказывает всех убить. 
За что он несет кармическую ответственность и какую? 
Он этих людей знать не знает, образуется ли кармическая связь с каждым из них? 
Имеет ли значение 10 человек убито по приказу или 1000? 
Вот такой вопрос.

----------


## Топпер

Действия за все убийства ложатся в полном объёме на него непосредственно (это подпадает под убийство посредством устного или письменного распоряжения) и в меньшем объёме на подчинённых (т.к. они - люди подневольные). Если подчинённые переусердствовали и убили того, кого военачальник не приказывал убить, камму убийства они создают только для себя.

----------

Aion (15.06.2010), Dondhup (16.06.2010), Homer (15.06.2010), Tashi_Tsering (15.06.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (15.06.2010), Аминадав (17.06.2010), лесник (17.06.2010), Марица (18.06.2010), Ната (18.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (16.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Ну а кармическая связь с каждым убитым образуется?

----------


## Топпер

> Ну а кармическая связь с каждым убитым образуется?


я не уверен, что это вообще легитимный термин.  
Есть производство каммического семени при производстве четаны - намерения. И есть випака камма - плод этой каммы в виде негативного результата на уровне ощущений.
А каким конкретно образом будет получен тот или иной результат - это уже дело второстепенное. Насколько я понимаю, совсем не обязательно, что последствие должен принести тот же "человек", которого в этой жизни убили.

Т.е. если вы убили - в будущем можно ждать, что убьют вас или что у вас будет короткая жизнь из-за плохого здоровья. Но кто и каким образом убьёт - неизвестно.

----------

Neroli (15.06.2010), Tashi_Tsering (15.06.2010), Ната (18.06.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Неблагая карма (и предпосылки для перерождения в одном из миров сансары) накапливается следующим образом:

- в уме должно сложиться представление об объекте, который будет подвергнут неблагому действию — основание действия (например, выбор охотником определенного животного на охоте);
- в уме должно сложиться намерение осуществить неблагое действие (убить животное);
- действие должно быть осуществлено (по жертве был произведен выстрел);
- действие должно быть завершен, получен результат (животное мертво).

Или, в другой классификации:

- намерение убить (намерение);
- убийство (сам акт);
- удовлетворение от убийства (удовлетворение).




> *ПАТРУЛ РИНПОЧЕ
> СЛОВА МОЕГО ВСЕБЛАГОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ*
> 
> 1.1. Десять неблагих действий
> Есть десять неблагих действий, которых следует избегать. 
> 
> Три действия, совершаемые телом:
> 1)убийство;
> 2)присвоение чужого;
> ...





> 1.2.Следствия десяти неблагих действий
> 
> Каждое из десяти неблагих действий имеет четыре разновидности следствий:
> 1)полностью созревшее следствие;
> 2)следствие соответствующее причине;
> 3)следствие, созревающее в виде внешних условий;
> 4)следствие, приумножающее неблагую карму.
> 
> 1.2.1.Полностью созревшее следствие
> ...

----------

Dondhup (16.06.2010), Neroli (15.06.2010), Sadhak (15.06.2010), Tashi_Tsering (15.06.2010), Tseten (15.06.2010), Марица (18.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Есть производство каммического семени при производстве четаны - намерения. И есть випака камма - плод этой каммы в виде негативного результата на уровне ощущений.


Т.е. главное намерение? И, я так понимаю, удовлетворение от содеянного? 
Ну а если кто-то отдал приказ, например, уничтожить всех евреев (намерение), и ему доложили, что все евреи уничтожены (удовлетворение), а на самом деле никто не пострадал и его обманули. 
Ситуация возможная. Заказчик киллеру деньги, киллер врет, что выполнил, заказчик доволен, никто не пострадал. Какая образуется карма?




> А каким конкретно образом будет получен тот или иной результат - это уже дело второстепенное. Насколько я понимаю, совсем не обязательно, что последствие должен принести тот же "человек", которого в этой жизни убили.
> 
> Т.е. если вы убили - в будущем можно ждать, что убьют вас или что у вас будет короткая жизнь из-за плохого здоровья. Но кто и каким образом убьёт - неизвестно.


Я даже не про то, что кто-то кого-то потом убьёт. Будет ли вообще какая-то кармическая связь? Как она вообще образуется?

----------


## До

> Как действует карма, когда, скажем, военачальник приказывает всех убить. За что он несет кармическую ответственность и какую?


Совершает массовое убийство. У неблагого поступка неблагой плод.




> Он этих людей знать не знает, образуется ли кармическая связь с каждым из них?


Кармической связи не бывает, это сказка. Кроме связи поступка с плодом, конечно.




> Имеет ли значение 10 человек убито по приказу или 1000?


Точная формула не известна.

Кстати говоря, наличие какого-то посмертного суда и наказания не противоречит карме.




> Ситуация возможная. Заказчик киллеру деньги, киллер врет, что выполнил, заказчик доволен, никто не пострадал. Какая образуется карма?


Минимум есть неблагой поступок ума (см. 10 неблагих поступков).

----------

Neroli (15.06.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Аналогично у дост. Цзонхавы в Лам-риме:




> Нет разницы — совершил ли убийство сам, побудил ли других совершить его или соучаствовал в нем.

----------

Dondhup (16.06.2010), Neroli (15.06.2010), Марина В (15.06.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Кармической связи не бывает, это сказка. Кроме связи поступка с плодом, конечно.


Как это? Нас учили, что будда может помочь только тем с кем имеет кармическую связь. А ты говоришь - сказка.

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. главное намерение?


Намерение - главное. Точнее четана - побуждающее намерение, после которого происходит действие.
Но если мы имеем только намерение без продолжения, то это ещё не будет полноценным убийством и не создаст столь тяжёлой каммы. Хотя камму недоброжелательности, как умственного действия - создаст.

Для тех, кто обладает иддхи и способен убивать только с помощью ума - для них достаточно самого намерения, без действий тела или речи.



> И, я так понимаю, удовлетворение от содеянного?


Скорее это дополнительный аспект. Который ещё более усиливает негативную камму т.к. закрепляет решимость поступать так и впредь. 



> Ну а если кто-то отдал приказ, например, уничтожить всех евреев (намерение), и ему доложили, что все евреи уничтожены (удовлетворение), а на самом деле никто не пострадал и его обманули. 
> Ситуация возможная. Заказчик киллеру деньги, киллер врет, что выполнил, заказчик доволен, никто не пострадал. Какая образуется карма?


Традиционно пишут, что 
1.должно наличествовать живое существо. 
2.должно быть понимание, что это живое существо
3.должно быть намерение убийства (под воздействием одной из килес)
4.должны быть совершены действия по убийству.
5.должна наступить смерть живого существа

И иногда добавляют пункт 6. должно быть удовлетворение от сделанной "работы"

Если смерть не наступила, то полной каммы убийства не создаётся, ибо никто не пострадал. Но некоторая негативная камма, видимо накапливается.



> Я даже не про то, что кто-то кого-то потом убьёт. Будет ли вообще какая-то кармическая связь? Как она вообще образуется?


Как выше написал ДО - это скорее из области предания.
А так связь у нас может быть с любым. Ибо за бесконечное число жизней мы побывали в разных ипостасях.  Но не думаю, что в практическом смысле это что-то даёт.



> Нас учили, что будда может помочь только тем с кем имеет кармическую связь


Будда может помочь тому, у кого мало пыли в глазах. Т.е. тем, кто уже достаточно мудр.

В традиции Тхеравады считается, что по утрам Будда обозревал мир в поисках тех, кто готов к обращению. Так он нашёл Ангулималу.

----------

Neroli (15.06.2010), Svarog (16.06.2010), Tashi_Tsering (15.06.2010), Марина В (15.06.2010)

----------


## До

> Как это? Нас учили, что будда может помочь только тем с кем имеет кармическую связь. А ты говоришь - сказка.


Или обманули, или в каком-то переносном смысле.

Пример возможного переносного смысла: _действия_ в отношении этого существа не напрасны. Возможный пример с прошлыми посутпками: _сделал_ добро в среду из-за этого стали прислушиваться в пятницу. Еще возможный пример в переносном смысле: имеет хороший голос, поэтому его слушают, а голос хороший из-за благих _поступков_. Ещё: _делал_ подношения буддам, чем накопил много заслуг, чтоб встретиться ещё раз.

Пример обмана: 'я его убил в прошлой жизни, а теперь могу спасти'. Как я понимаю, именно это и понимается тобой под "кармической связью". Будда не учил таким кармическим связям. (*ps*. Кстати говоря, если так зарабатывать связь, то она должна наоборот препятствовать спасению: 1. причинил вред существу - оно на тебя затаило отвращение и гнев, 2. совершив неблагой поступок поимеел отвратительные качества (плоды) делающие тебя страшным для существ - никто не будет слушать, а будут разбегаться.)

----------

Леонид Ш (16.06.2010), Марина В (15.06.2010)

----------


## До

> Как это? Нас учили, что будда может помочь только тем с кем имеет кармическую связь. А ты говоришь - сказка.


Вот ещё как это можно понимать - Будда помогает через поступки, а не мистически помимо поступков. Вот и всё. Если ты читаешь его книгу, то эта книга отдалённый результат его поступков, значит у тебя есть с ним сейчас связь, значит он может тебе помочь.

На счет обязательности связи через прошлые поступки - почему бы Будде не установить мгновенно связь при первой встрече?

----------


## Neroli

> Пример обмана: 'я его убил в прошлой жизни, а теперь могу спасти'. Как я понимаю, именно это и понимается тобой под "кармической связью". Будда не учил таким кармическим связям.


"Я его съел в прошлой жизни, а теперь могу спасти". Обман?

----------


## Neroli

> На счет обязательности связи через прошлые поступки - почему бы Будде не установить мгновенно связь при первой встрече?


Я так понимаю, что если не было встречи, то и книга в руки не попадет или будет не интересна.

----------


## До

> Я так понимаю, что если не было встречи, то и книга в руки не попадет или будет не интересна.


Почему бы ей быть не просто не интересной, а отвратительной и ненавистной? Какую связь надо установить для этого - дать безвозмездно миллион, спасти от смерти?




> "Я его съел в прошлой жизни, а теперь *могу* спасти". Обман?


Самообман.

----------


## Ондрий

Я вот вообще отказываюсь понимать фразу "Будда помогает только тем, кто имеет с ним кармическую связь". Мож кто растолкует. Данный алгоритм никогда не выполниться, т.к. например тут сказали - "Если ты читаешь его книгу, то эта книга отдалённый результат его поступков, значит у тебя есть с ним сейчас связь, значит он может тебе помочь." (С) До

т.о. его поступки по отношению к юзеру определяются наличием у юзера кармической связи с ним, которая обуславливается поступками будды. 

void deadlock() 
{}

Кроме того, будда какой-то странный и малосильный получается, хотя пишется о его безграничных возможностях по отношению к знанию - например знание умов всех существ. Зачем оно ему, если он уже будда, все свои 12 деяний уже свершил и новых кармических связей не породиться? Что остальным ЖС делать? Бамбук курить?

И как правильно заметил, Топпер, за бесконечное кол-во времени все живые существа так или иначе образовали эти связи. Внимательно смотрим на тему  "все ЖС - наши матери", *зачем нам обет спасти всех ЖС и все эти матери*, если даже став буддой ты поможешь достигнуть пробуждения только тем, у кого с тобой есть "кармические связи"?

Кароче - непорядок.

----------


## Zom

В Комменатрии на одну из строф Дхаммапады есть история о том, как враждовали две женщины между собой - из жизни в жизнь, в разных обличиях - то есть вражда их связывала. По-моему вполне себе кармическая связь..

----------

Neroli (15.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Кароче - непорядок.


Вообще правда хрень какая-то. Чтобы образовалась кармическая связь нужно встретится, чтобы встретится нужна кармическая связь. 
Ну это ведь в тибетском буддизме существует понятие "кармической связи". или нет?

----------

Ондрий (15.06.2010)

----------


## Echo

> Как действует карма, когда, скажем, военачальник приказывает всех убить.


Имеет значение его конкретное намерение, а действия служат лишь усилением(подкреплением)



> Он этих людей знать не знает, образуется ли кармическая связь с каждым из них?


Полагаю, что нет. Чтобы отложился отпечаток необходимо взаимодействовать посредством пяти чувств.



> Имеет ли значение 10 человек убито по приказу или 1000?


Думаю что да. 1000 человек эффективней  :Smilie: 




> Кармической связи не бывает, это сказка. Кроме связи поступка с плодом, конечно.


Под кармической связью и подразумевается связь поступка с плодом.
Примером такой связи является узнавание перерожденцами вещей и людей с которыми они активно контактировали в прошлых жизнях.




> за бесконечное кол-во времени все живые существа так или иначе образовали эти связи.


Но у кого то эти связи наиболее сильные, а у кого то менее. В порядке очереди такскаать  :Smilie: 

P.S. Ой, тока сейчас заметил. *Neroli*, у вас традиция поменялась? Сорри, тогда я немного не в тему тут  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> В Комменатрии на одну из строф Дхаммапады есть история о том, как враждовали две женщины между собой - из жизни в жизнь, в разных обличиях - то есть вражда их связывала. По-моему вполне себе кармическая связь..


А на какую строфу комментарий?

----------

